# TRAFFIC BIKE CLUB



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

THIS IS THE TRAFFIC C.C. BIKE CLUB


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> NICE BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

how much did it cost to gold plate the whole bike?


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

THANKS ALOT. HOPING TO BUILD A NEW ONE.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 05:52 PM~12267980
> *how much did it cost to gold plate the whole bike?
> *


 THEY DID IT A LONG TIME AGO @ MCLAIN WHEELS I THINK HE PAYED LIKE 1500


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 26 2008, 06:11 PM~12268151
> *THEY DID IT A LONG TIME AGO @ MCLAIN WHEELS I THINK HE PAYED LIKE 1500
> *


 :0


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 06:14 PM~12268183
> *:0
> *


 IT WAS ABOUT 10 YEARS A AGO. BUT THEY SILVER PLATED IT TO GOLD PLATE IT BETTER.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TRAFFIC C.C. 2 wheel FLEET 

good topic Steve


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 26 2008, 06:33 PM~12268339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 26 2008, 06:44 PM~12268411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT TILL LIL STEVIE IS OUT HERE WITH HIS BIKE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 
IS IT FINISHED YET??? :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: clean line up.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

do you have any pics of the green girls frame


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 26 2008, 06:54 PM~12268490
> *CAN'T WAIT TILL LIL STEVIE IS OUT HERE WITH HIS BIKE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> IS IT FINISHED YET???  :cheesy:
> *


just droped off the fabric at Hattrix for the embrodery then it will go back you guys @ AQA for the final assembly of the seat,,,

having a tough time locating white wall tires for S-7 for the 16"rims,,,,,
 

then off to the pin-striper back to AQA


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 26 2008, 09:17 PM~12269988
> *just droped off the fabric at Hattrix for the embrodery then it will go back you guys @ AQA for the final assembly of the seat,,,
> 
> having a tough time locating white wall tires for S-7 for the 16"rims,,,,,
> ...


HAHAHA IS LIL STEVIE EXCITED?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Traffic, do you all Know who this is???lmao...






















[/quote]


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 26 2008, 09:19 PM~12270008
> *HAHAHA IS LIL STEVIE EXCITED?
> *


heck yeah he is,,,,, I will take some pictures of his PIXIE, and his his other 18" schwinn Lowrider that is next on the cutting block,,,,,,


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 26 2008, 09:22 PM~12270034
> *heck yeah he is,,,,,  I will take some pictures of his PIXIE, and his his other 18" schwinn Lowrider that is next on the cutting block,,,,,,
> 
> *


ALRIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: I REALLY LOOK FORWARD TO RIDING BIKES WITH HIM :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

[/quote]


:0 more


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> Hey Traffic, do you all Know who this is???lmao...


[/quote]

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Steve you have startred a HOT TOPIC rite now


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE ASS BIKES TRAFFIC THEY LOOK SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

clean ass bikes!! what events are you guys hitting up next?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sweet bikes guys


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE TRAFFIC FAMILY!!!!


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Heres a bike my dad painted for one of the kids in the club.Now its getting pinstripped by mike lamberson.








San Diego 1st place mild.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Do yall only build up Schwinn? :cheesy: 








I love this schwinn! all gold! Hella Gangsta!
 Would luv to see close ups.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

MOST OF THE BIKES ARE SCHWINNS


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

hey steve I just uncovered SAMs bike B4 it was dismantled for the face lift "GOLD"
I need to get the picture Downloaded 

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 27 2008, 08:24 PM~12278405
> *Do yall only build up Schwinn? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


We like to build anything we can get our hands on,,,

Schwinns are the chevys/impalas of the bike industry but we have love for all BIKES being built we dont single any thing or anyone out.....

we welcome all.......


*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 27 2008, 02:49 PM~12276507
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE TRAFFIC FAMILY!!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 a bit L8
but the same to the AQA FAM :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Whats up Steve?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 28 2008, 12:25 PM~12281872
> *Whats up Steve?
> *



Nothing much just chiiling rite here in Fontana going to pick up my motor for the 63 if homie answers the phone......


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice bikes i'm feeling the all gold schwinn


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

keep up the good work traffic b.c. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 28 2008, 01:32 PM~12282243
> *keep up the good work traffic b.c. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie you know we support all 
good looking out  

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 26 2008, 07:33 PM~12268339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of those classic 90's bikes


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12278764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2008, 01:03 AM~12286674
> *nice bikes  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's alot :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 29 2008, 02:07 AM~12286682
> *thank's alot :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC C.C. *

TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 29 2008, 09:10 PM~12291233
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

What up steve....


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 27 2008, 09:24 PM~12278405
> *Do yall only build up Schwinn? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


how much did u spent on this bike


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

here is LiL Stevie's getto sled that I was talking to you about 
its an 18"schwinn it will go under construction after his GN 16" is done..

it has *ugly* seat cover that he ripped off, but he has a bunch of fun on it anyways.


I'll post his pixie L8R


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Dec 1 2008, 06:51 PM~12305993
> *how much did u spent on this bike
> *


it costed about 1500 for the chrome/gold plating for the best appearance
total for the bike is up close to 2k


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I have seen these bikes at shows :thumbsup: all very clean  big :thumbsup: at the San Diego Indoors Show this year


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 2 2008, 12:01 PM~12312766
> *I have seen these bikes at shows  :thumbsup: all very clean   big  :thumbsup: at the San Diego Indoors Show this year
> *


Thanks for the support and good looking out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Sergio. We are trying to bring up our kids bikes. And thanks for the support from Rollerz Only @ our show, it was much appreciated.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 1 2008, 10:18 PM~12307803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Here are the bikes that my dad painted. They just got from Mike Lambersons. Now we have to put them together. What do you think?


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

i like it


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 3 2008, 11:38 AM~12323769
> *i like it
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 3 2008, 12:19 AM~12320958
> *Thanks Sergio. We are trying to bring up our kids bikes. And thanks for the support from Rollerz Only @ our show, it was much appreciated.
> *


any time Mark ,can't wait for next year !!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 AM~12323764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: very nice !!!! competition in the IE hno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 AM~12323764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the brown one, who striped them??


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 12:06 PM~12323988
> *i like the brown one, who striped them??
> *


MIKE LAMBERSON


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:14 PM~12324073
> *MIKE LAMBERSON
> *


pm sent


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 AM~12323764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish that I can see thedm here @ work but I guess I have to W8 till I get Home 
AH RATS :uh:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking good TRAFFIC B.C. Whats up steven (Paka Paka):thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 12:18 PM~12324095
> *pm sent
> *


$150 HERE'S HIS NUMBER HIS NAME IS MIKE (909) 460-2686


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Dec 3 2008, 03:25 PM~12325893
> *Looking good TRAFFIC B.C. Whats up steven  (Paka Paka):thumbsup:
> *


I'M RIGHT HERE WITH MY DAD HE SAID PAKA-PAKA SEE YOU TONIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 02:31 PM~12325950
> *I'M RIGHT HERE WITH MY DAD HE SAID PAKA-PAKA SEE YOU TONIGHT :cheesy:
> *












Sounds good Steven see you tonight for another twelve Little Paka


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 03:27 PM~12325910
> *$150 HERE'S  HIS NUMBER HIS NAME IS MIKE (909) 460-2686
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

HERE'S THE SEAT FOR THE BROWN BIKE
























:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 04:08 PM~12326251
> *HERE'S THE SEAT FOR THE BROWN BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


who did it?? :0


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 04:08 PM~12326251
> *TRAFFIC C.C.</span>*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 05:50 PM~12327068
> *who did it??  :0
> *


Medas upholstery in Montclair


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Some clean bikes


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

mike lamberson? he gets down. may need a striper soon =)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Luv brown bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

guess who gona gold leaf "Twisted Pedal"


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 4 2008, 10:34 AM~12334559
> *guess who gona gold leaf "Twisted Pedal"
> *


mike jones?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

just got the material from HATTRIX for the seat 








NOW off to the Upholstory shop of the seat skinning tomorrow
what do you think STEVEN (its a lil blury from the flash)
rate it  
thumbsdown: :thumbsup patend pending



picture of seat before stay tuned for after










*TRAFFIC C.C. B.C.*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

HERE'S MY 1947 FLEETLINE MY DAD IS GETTING READY FOR ME CAN'T WAIT TIL I'M 16 YEARS OLD.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: hi


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:37 PM~12323764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HE GOT DOWN THAT LOOKS CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:37 PM~12323764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT JOBS


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

ALL the way to the top


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 5 2008, 11:43 AM~12338609
> *mike jones?
> *


who?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 7 2008, 08:21 PM~12362712
> *who?
> *


deeeeeeeeezzzzz nuuuuuuuutttttttzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 AM~12323764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Dec 7 2008, 11:22 PM~12365616
> *NICE
> *


thank's :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 10:37 AM~12323764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean designs... Can't wait to see these put together...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

*TTT! for my little homies from TRAFFIC B.C.*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Dec 9 2008, 10:32 AM~12378674
> *TTT! for my little homies from TRAFFIC B.C.
> *


SEE YOU TONIGHT MARIO FOR 12 PAKA-PAKAS FOR SURE FOR SURE


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 9 2008, 03:48 PM~12381943
> *SEE YOU TONIGHT MARIO FOR 12 PAKA-PAKAS FOR SURE FOR SURE
> *



I think we hit thirteen last night, we need a better counting system maybe i will pick up shit breath (Russell) for he could sit there and count the laps for us. I hope he can count to twelve :dunno: see you tonight buddy


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Just Added To The Toy Drive !!!!! Many.Many Trophies To Be Giving Out !!! Lots Of Awards For Bikes :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:   :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC C.C.</span>*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER BIKE FOR THE CLUB THE 2WHEEL FLEET IS GROWING. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 11 2008, 01:17 AM~12397299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick bike  and the seat is nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 11 2008, 12:26 AM~12397368
> *sick bike   and the seat is nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 11 2008, 01:31 AM~12397413
> *THANK'S :wave:
> *


  ttt


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 11 2008, 12:17 AM~12397299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 10 2008, 10:29 PM~12396223
> *MIKE IS THE MASTER OF PINSTRIPPING
> :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*GENERATION NeXt 16" near completion

TRAFFIC B.C.*</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:14 PM~12324073
> *MIKE LAMBERSON
> *


is that curlys :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 11 2008, 11:53 PM~12407342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 12 2008, 11:29 AM~12411869
> *nice :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks HOMIE*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

HAY I NEVER SEEN THIS TOPIC BUT YOU GUYS GOT SOME REALLY NICE BIKES UP IN HERE I REALLY LIKE THE FRAME TO THAT TWEETIE ONE.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas from LiL Stevie

*TRAFFIC C.C. IV LIFE*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 12 2008, 07:29 PM~12416194
> *HAY I NEVER SEEN THIS TOPIC BUT YOU GUYS GOT SOME REALLY NICE BIKES UP IN HERE I REALLY LIKE THE FRAME TO THAT TWEETIE ONE.
> *



thanks for the support and growing


*TRAFFIC C.C. B.C.*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 12 2008, 10:00 PM~12416778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike homie


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 12 2008, 09:02 PM~12416812
> *nice bike homie
> *


COOL THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 12 2008, 09:08 PM~12416862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i LIKE THE THE XTENDED SPRING ON B-WINES BIKE 

THE ORANGE BUILD UP IS GOING GOOD


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the orange bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BUILD BUILD FOR LIL BRIANNA
TIME TO BRING IT DOWN FROM THE RAFTERS NEXT MONTH









SMALLER THAN STEVIES :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 12 2008, 10:08 PM~12416862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Heres my daughter's bike. i added a few more parts


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 12 2008, 10:47 PM~12417886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like the handle bars and the forks they look GUUD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, you guys have some nice bikes. Hopefully we can check them out at your show next year.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2008, 11:25 PM~12418229
> *Man, you guys have some nice bikes. Hopefully we can check them out at your show next year.
> *


Thanks. for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 13 2008, 01:05 AM~12418818
> *Thanks. for sure :biggrin:
> *


*A Big THANKS X2*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 12 2008, 10:47 PM~12417886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Some clean bikes coming out from you guys. I really like this one great job


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 13 2008, 10:47 AM~12419942
> *Some clean bikes coming out from you guys. I really like this one great job
> *


x2


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 12 2008, 10:47 PM~12417886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Heres the seat for the 16 inch. its gunna look good Lil Stevie. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 14 2008, 12:06 AM~12425040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :worship: :worship: :worship: 
this is the best seat ive seen


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 14 2008, 01:06 AM~12425040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 14 2008, 12:09 AM~12425056
> *      :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> this is the best seat ive seen
> *


thanks homie

Mark thanks for all of your help on making this bike complete..............
:worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 12 2008, 11:47 PM~12417886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THIS IS OUR BIKE FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 16 2008, 11:03 AM~12445175
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KNT SEE @ WORK AH RATS :tears: :tears: :banghead: :nono:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 16 2008, 11:03 AM~12445175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 16 2008, 12:03 PM~12445175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 16 2008, 04:16 PM~12447946
> *
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2008, 03:17 PM~12467615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 20 2008, 11:46 PM~12486926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT ! for TRAFFIC Bike Club


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

<--------- thinks TRAFFIC CC , should have a bike show next year  :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 23 2008, 02:02 PM~12508793
> *<--------- thinks TRAFFIC CC , should have a bike show next year    :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

hey B wine here is lil stevies other bike he was riding while his
GENERATION NeXT 16" was getting built... 6yrs old with 3 schwinns older than both of us, man thats our NeXt GENERATION is taking us


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NICE LINE UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 26 2008, 08:13 PM~12533411
> *hey B wine here is lil stevies other bike he was riding while his
> GENERATION NeXT 16" was getting built... 6yrs old with 3 schwinns older than both of us, man thats our NeXt GENERATION is taking us
> 
> ...


Are you gunna hook that one up like the blue one?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

can't wait to see the pixie done up


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Dec 27 2008, 02:10 PM~12537534
> *Are you gunna hook that one up like the blue one?
> *


Nah I am going to work on his Blck 18" schwinn and Brianna's 14" schwinn, 
But-->I am trying to get her a 12"lil tiger (thier is one in the OC for sale that I am going to try to get)


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2008, 04:48 PM~12553437
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


that was back in San Bernardino 99' show that was the floating bike display with fish's I made for Sammy's bike


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

just picked up that LIL tiger 12"

i'LL post pictures of it, it's not complete but I will have to part it back 2gether...


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TRAFFIC B.C. see you tonight Karate Kid


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2009


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

SOON to BE ADDITION 2 the TRAFFIC FAM :biggrin: 









12" tiger up against 20" gold Dayton









up against GENERATION NeXT 16"









*parts pending from schwinn 1966

then off to CHROME :cheesy:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 5 2009, 09:59 PM~12617826
> *SOON to BE ADDITION 2 the TRAFFIC FAM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a bad ass 16 inch schwinn bike.i cant wait to get my son his. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

A LITTLE PHOTY SHOOT WE WENT TO TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 8 2009, 12:49 AM~12640643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STEVE your hlding it down LIL HOMIE


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 7 2009, 11:49 PM~12640643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking real good little Paka Paka, that photo shoot was cool. See you tonight Steven :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Whats up homies? Bikes are looking real good


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 9 2009, 11:16 PM~12659463
> *Whats up homies? Bikes are looking real good
> *


THANKS UCE FAM 

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC BIKE CLUB*


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 1 2008, 06:10 PM~12305600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


street ryders thats wat up!


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

> Hey Traffic, do you all Know who this is???lmao...


[/quote]


I have this issue. Good articles. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

I have this issue. Good articles. :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking real nice homies


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TRAFFIC'S two wheel fleet is looking good :thumbsup: Whats up Steven :wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Jesse and his bike








Kiel and his bike








Joey and his bike








PT and his bike








Eric and his bike


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

lil stevie's bike 








sammy's bike








My sister Casandra's bike








Miguel's bike








Prusilla's three wheeler


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

And me and my bike. and this is our 2 wheel fleet with a few more to come soon.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

If anyone is interested in joining our club and lives in the area our meetings are held @ Red Hill Park in Alta Loma CA every second [email protected]:00


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> Jesse and his bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 21 2009, 02:00 PM~12772478
> *TRAFFIC'S two wheel fleet is looking good :thumbsup: Whats up Steven  :wave:
> *


Thanks Mario. You guys left me today. See you tomorrow for some Paka-Pakas. Hopefully my dad takes me to Danny's tomorrow. i wanna go


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 21 2009, 09:00 PM~12777151
> *And me and my bike. and this is our 2 wheel fleet with a few more to come soon.
> 
> 
> ...


good job on the posting Steve 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*If anyone is interested in joining our club and lives in the area our meetings are held @ Red Hill Park in Alta Loma CA every second [email protected]:00 *[/quote]


this one deserves the top spot


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 21 2009, 10:21 PM~12778445
> *good job on the posting Steve
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks steve i saw your car the other day it looks real good


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 21 2009, 10:31 PM~12778568
> *thanks steve i saw your car the other day it looks real good
> *


But oh cousre its in very goood hands ""DREAMWORK"" thanks to your POPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 22 2009, 04:27 AM~12776662
> *Jesse and his bike
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 21 2009, 08:00 PM~12777151
> *Looking good Steven  :worship: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :biggrin:*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

HERES A FEW MORE BIKES TO ADD TO OUR FLEET. JUST NEEDS A LITTLE WORK


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 25 2009, 04:03 PM~12810982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Wow that Red one is Hella cool, i love that seat :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 25 2009, 05:03 PM~12810982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

whats up homies!!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*WE ARE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN DOWN TOWN UPLAND. WE ARE GETTING TWO MORE STREETS ADDED TO OUR SHOW. WE WILL BE HAVING TWO BEER GARDENS WITH TVS FOR THE FOOTBALL GAMES.WE WILL ALSO HAVE MORE FOOD VENDERS. NOVEMBER 8TH, 2009. THE DATE IS SET WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS.WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 


WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*WE ARE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN DOWN TOWN UPLAND. WE ARE GETTING TWO MORE STREETS ADDED TO OUR SHOW. WE WILL BE HAVING TWO BEER GARDENS WITH TVS FOR THE FOOTBALL GAMES.WE WILL ALSO HAVE MORE FOOD VENDERS. NOVEMBER 8TH, 2009. THE DATE IS SET WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS.WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 


WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*WE ARE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN DOWN TOWN UPLAND. WE ARE GETTING TWO MORE STREETS ADDED TO OUR SHOW. WE WILL BE HAVING TWO BEER GARDENS WITH TVS FOR THE FOOTBALL GAMES.WE WILL ALSO HAVE MORE FOOD VENDERS. NOVEMBER 8TH, 2009. THE DATE IS SET WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS.WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 


WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 4 2009, 02:17 AM~12901578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pictures by Jae Bueno


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Design by CORRUPT INC


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 6 2009, 01:29 AM~12922910
> *Design by CORRUPT INC
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SEATS


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

what do you think i just painted them. my dad is showing me how to paint. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:cheesy: your paint job is sick homie.That's a candy brown paint???
i think you will add somme gold leafings...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 6 2009, 11:35 PM~12932265
> *:cheesy: your paint  job is sick homie.That's a candy brown paint???
> i think you will add somme gold leafings...
> *


THANKS MAN. ITS A CANDY BROWN. ITS MY 1ST TIME PAINTING TOMORROW WE WILL TAKE IT TO MIKE LAMBERSON FOR SOME PINSTRIPPING.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 6 2009, 12:38 AM~12922586
> *Pictures by Jae Bueno
> 
> 
> ...


yall have the best bikes


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:13 PM~12932129
> *what do you think i just painted them. my dad is showing me how to paint. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


pretty soon were going to hit you up paint jobs

good job homie


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

The bike is done. Now all we have to do is put the mirrors and a couple other little touches.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

uffin: NICE BIKES


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Feb 7 2009, 11:48 PM~12939432
> *The bike is done. Now all we have to do is put the mirrors and a couple other little touches.
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: MIke Lamberson (what can I say)

:worship: :worship: Steve and ur Pops 

3 day job


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC FAM TTT*


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 5 2009, 11:38 PM~12922586
> *Pictures by Jae Bueno
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

great job on the bikes Traffic b.c. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2009, 12:17 PM~12962709
> *great job on the bikes Traffic b.c. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks 
we have more to come here shortly 
adding a Tiger and some pixies


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 27 2009, 12:17 PM~12829504
> *whats up homies!!
> *


nothing much homie just trying to upgrade you know :cheesy:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:biggrin: WHATS UP DUDE JUST SHOWN JESS THE BIKES AND THE MAG SHOOT


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs&100SPOKES_@Feb 11 2009, 10:41 PM~12979701
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP DUDE JUST SHOWN JESS THE BIKES AND THE MAG SHOOT
> *



yep jesse has that rare 24" just w8ing


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERE IS THE LATEST TRAFFIC EDITION MY SON JUST PAINTED. ITS GUNA BE THE LAKER CLASSIC 3-WHEELER. OFF TO MIKE FOR PINSTRIPPING AND LAKER EMBLEMS.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 11 2009, 11:53 PM~12980456
> *HERE IS THE LATEST TRAFFIC EDITION MY SON JUST PAINTED. ITS GUNA BE THE LAKER CLASSIC 3-WHEELER. OFF TO MIKE FOR PINSTRIPPING AND LAKER EMBLEMS.
> 
> 
> ...




WOW I think Steve has the magik touch,,,, 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just finished up a set of twisted 12" for a tiger 
what do u think


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ANTIQUE STYLE'S VALENTINE DAY SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 6 2009, 01:29 AM~12922910
> *Design by CORRUPT INC
> 
> 
> ...


how much for one of these seats but in exclusive pm me


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 15 2009, 07:00 PM~13012431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on all the wins Saturday TRAFFIC B.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

this picture didnt do this bike any justice This bike is 1badPIXIE









GOOD JOB AND CONGRATS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 15 2009, 07:12 PM~13011981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH YEAH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup TRAFFIC :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2009, 06:33 PM~13071116
> *Sup TRAFFIC  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP LOCO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

HERE IS THE LITTLE TIGER WE DID. NOW IT IS OFF TO MIKES FOR SOME SILVERLEAF :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Feb 24 2009, 09:45 PM~13103607
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dang I just gave you guys that bike at 2 o'clock
good job steve


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Feb 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13103779
> *dang I just gave you guys that bike at 2 o'clock
> good job steve
> *


MY DAD SAID THANKS FOR PICKING IT UP. HE MADE ME SAND IT AND HURRY UP AND GET ON IT. :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

anything for you guys,, yeah i really dig the color,,,,

we were talking today about brianas tiger color skeem lil patterns
hopefully i can get to silvestre by this saturday


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:45 PM~13103607
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 coming along nicely!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 25 2009, 12:03 AM~13105024
> *  coming along nicely!
> *


Thanks your bikes are clean I saw them in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:45 PM~13103607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL :biggrin: I LIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Feb 24 2009, 11:41 PM~13105246
> *Thanks your bikes are clean I saw them in vegas :biggrin:
> *



 gracias


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

wats up traffic?? :wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 25 2009, 09:04 AM~13107086
> *wats up traffic??  :wave:
> *


Whats up BASH3R we are just right here getting some bikes done. Are you going to Arizona?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Feb 25 2009, 11:12 PM~13115249
> *Whats up BASH3R we are just right here getting some bikes done. Are you going to Arizona?
> *



you guys are building a FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Feb 25 2009, 11:12 PM~13115249
> *Whats up BASH3R we are just right here getting some bikes done. Are you going to Arizona?
> *


 :0 much props homie, looks like your getting good at painting :biggrin: 
nope i wont be able to go this year


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

WHAT UP FAM


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

casandra's 16 inch "coco pebbels" second place street 
















Chris took 1st place mild custom with his chopper








Jesse took 3rd place mild custom with his HD








Rob took 1st place street with his 63' 








Louie took 2nd place with the Laker classic and semi full








And my brother Mark took 1st place mild custom in his Monte


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

looks very good Steve did u have fun taking them photos w/ the ladies


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

That 71 monte is bad ass.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 2 2009, 06:34 PM~13157210
> *That 71 monte is bad ass.
> *


Thank's WAR CHIEF :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 2 2009, 06:02 PM~13156937
> *casandra's 16 inch "coco pebbels" second place street
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 2 2009, 07:02 PM~13156937
> *casandra's 16 inch "coco pebbels" second place street
> 
> 
> ...


Contrats to all of Traffic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you guys looked great out there and were deep


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 2 2009, 08:30 PM~13158531
> *Contrats to all of Traffic  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: you guys looked great out there and were deep
> *


THANK'S  :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC Bike CLub BIG PROPS :0 *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 4 2009, 12:07 AM~13174551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRAFFIC Bike Club was looking good in Arizona :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

WHO'S WHITE BIKE IS THAT ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 4 2009, 10:12 PM~13186166
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...



Steve,,, hopefully I can have Brianna's LiL tiger done so that we can have them done to start showing :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC63_@Mar 5 2009, 07:44 PM~13195614
> *WHO'S WHITE BIKE IS THAT ?? :biggrin:
> *



for that 65 at DREAMWORKS "REPLICA"


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

THAT LOOKS NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WHAT UP D'ANGELO HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

IM DOING GREAT WHAT ABOUT U?? :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 5 2009, 10:49 PM~13197532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that LIL tiger is going to look BAD A** i like it very much so far :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

YEA I AGREE THE COLOR IS COOL :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

I HAVE SOME GOOD PLANS FOR THIS ONE. STAY TUNE


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 5 2009, 10:58 PM~13197658
> *I HAVE SOME GOOD PLANS FOR THIS ONE. STAY TUNE
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Mark its looking very good those forks send it to the next LeveL

*TRAFFIC*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*If anyone is interested in joining our club and lives in the area our meetings are held @ Red Hill Park in Alta Loma CA every second [email protected]:00 * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 5 2009, 11:58 PM~13197658
> *I HAVE SOME GOOD PLANS FOR THIS ONE. STAY TUNE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 5 2009, 11:45 PM~13197479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
did u take off all the spokes to paint the rims? SWEET!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

the bike is almost done. all i have to do is take everything apart and send everything to get chromed. what do you guys think?  :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 6 2009, 07:44 PM~13205118
> *the bike is almost done. all i have to do is take everything apart and send everything to get chromed. what do you guys think?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...



Mark this tiger is off the scale u need to hault on the picture some mght get ideasssssss :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Our next bike will be a st. louis rams bike. here is the seat.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 6 2009, 07:44 PM~13205118
> *the bike is almost done. all i have to do is take everything apart and send everything to get chromed. what do you guys think?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...



Lil tiger looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 6 2009, 06:44 PM~13205118
> *the bike is almost done. all i have to do is take everything apart and send everything to get chromed. what do you guys think?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks bad ass! Good job homies


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 6 2009, 08:24 PM~13205403
> *Lil tiger looks tight  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! YOU GUYS HAVE SOME GORGEOUS BIKES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 6 2009, 10:42 PM~13206431
> *Looks bad ass! Good job homies
> *


THANKS! YOUR BIKES ARE OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 6 2009, 07:44 PM~13205118
> *the bike is almost done. all i have to do is take everything apart and send everything to get chromed. what do you guys think?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to tell you great job on all the bikes, and for this it is (sweet and sassy) brilliant idea, it will have so much attention. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 8 2009, 08:54 PM~13220423
> *Just wanted to tell you great job on all the bikes, and for this  it is (sweet and sassy) brilliant idea, it will have so much attention.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS LOU :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 8 2009, 08:58 PM~13220464
> *:thumbsup: THANKS LOU :wave:
> *



yeah Mark,,, Mario joined the LIL TIGER FAMILY Yesturday, so he's ready to strip and paint it :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 9 2009, 08:00 AM~13223465
> *yeah Mark,,, Mario joined the LIL TIGER FAMILY Yesturday, so he's ready to strip and paint it  :biggrin:
> *



Yup, very excited to get that lil guy going :yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 8 2009, 08:58 PM~13220464
> *:thumbsup: THANKS LOU :wave:
> *


Hello everybody, it was me patty that wrote that about the bike, Louie and i saw it together, but i put the comment. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 9 2009, 01:11 PM~13225597
> *Hello everybody, it was me patty that wrote that about the bike, Louie and i saw it together, but i put the comment.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Patty. Silvia likes it too,she says its her bike :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Steve, Steven and I started breaking that bike down last night and the right side peddle would not budge :uh: Thanks to the help of super TED we finally got it off. Thanks Mark and Steven and Lil Mark for all the help last night :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Mar 10 2009, 09:40 AM~13235528
> *Hey Steve, Steven and I started breaking that bike down last night and the right side peddle would not budge :uh: Thanks to the help of super TED we finally got it off. Thanks Mark and Steven and Lil Mark for all the help last night :biggrin:
> *


yeah Mario, Mark called me this morning and told me about it,,,,,,
I m sorry bro may be we should've put some good ol' WaterDisplacement40
:0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

A LITTLE TIGER FOR KAYLA. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 10 2009, 09:01 PM~13243565
> *A LITTLE TIGER FOR KAYLA. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hey mark throw those decals on it I have another set coming,,, 
damn its looking sweet.....


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 10 2009, 08:01 PM~13243565
> *A LITTLE TIGER FOR KAYLA. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I love the color, thanks mark. Kayla is going to enjoy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 10 2009, 07:06 PM~13242526
> *yeah Mario, Mark called me this morning and told me about it,,,,,,
> I m sorry bro may be we should've put some good ol' WaterDisplacement40
> :0
> *


I will keep that in mind for the next one I build for my older daughter, trying to get them into this for they could start rolling with me :yes:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Mar 11 2009, 07:28 AM~13246518
> *I will keep that in mind for the next one I build for my older daughter, trying to get them into this for they could start rolling with me  :yes:
> *


oh yeah they will have tons of fun good choice,,,,,

cool :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

here it is


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

looks very nice ma


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LOOKS VERY NICE MARK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

on Sunday it looked like this 










today is wednesday and it looks like this










man i told you *TEAM AQA *do quality work......

Mario one heck of a job

Mark good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

OFF TO CHROME

















BACK FROM CHROME


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 13 2009, 10:00 AM~13270190
> *OFF TO CHROME
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: damm chrome looks good who does ur chroming im looking for someone to chrome some bike parts?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Mar 13 2009, 11:04 AM~13270800
> *:nicoderm: damm chrome looks good who does ur chroming im looking for someone to chrome some bike parts?
> *


the homie Sylvestre out of Pomona, he does a very good job,,,,


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

to ttt top


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TRAFFIC's 2 wheel fleet AT the OLDIES Show in SGV this Sunday March 15,2009

*SAM's 4 DA GUPPIES*</span>









Half the fleet supporting the show


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 16 2009, 12:03 PM~13295519
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIES
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is the newest addition to the fleet


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 16 2009, 10:21 PM~13301439
> *Here is the newest addition to the fleet
> 
> 
> ...


IS that Sunset pearl SWEEEEEEET


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Morning to all


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

NITE to all


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERES THE LATEST CREATION FOR ONE OF OUR NEWEST MEMBERS IN THE BIKE FLEET. CELESTE, HOPE YOU LIKE IT. JUST HAVE TO GET THE SEAT DONE TOMORROW.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2009, 06:25 PM~13330448
> *nice! :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13330411
> *HERES THE LATEST CREATION FOR ONE OF OUR NEWEST MEMBERS IN THE BIKE FLEET. CELESTE, HOPE YOU LIKE IT. JUST HAVE TO GET THE SEAT DONE TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN BIKE


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

that is dope!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13330411
> *HERES THE LATEST CREATION FOR ONE OF OUR NEWEST MEMBERS IN THE BIKE FLEET. CELESTE, HOPE YOU LIKE IT. JUST HAVE TO GET THE SEAT DONE TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,Mark the bike is Lovely The Color and Pinstriping goes hand in hand..
Keep up the Great Work..


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13330411
> *HERES THE LATEST CREATION FOR ONE OF OUR NEWEST MEMBERS IN THE BIKE FLEET. CELESTE, HOPE YOU LIKE IT. JUST HAVE TO GET THE SEAT DONE TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG THAT LOOKS SWEET MARK GOOD HELLUVA JOBBBBB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel torres (Feb 4, 2009)

kryptonite is coming soon


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thought i'd do a little something different on the seat. hope she likes it. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 20 2009, 04:36 PM~13339916
> *Thought i'd do a little something different on the seat. hope she likes it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

where u get mirrors like them?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 20 2009, 04:36 PM~13339916
> *Thought i'd do a little something different on the seat. hope she likes it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I know she'll like it cause i know i do,,,, and your touch man u don't put things together for the heck of it u got the ""MIDAS TOUCH""


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is my new plaque and avatar


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

what's up dangelo


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 20 2009, 03:36 PM~13339916
> *Thought i'd do a little something different on the seat. hope she likes it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Compa, Celeste loves the bike and can't wait to take it this Sunday to the Pico show. Thanks once again for building her a bad ass bike.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 22 2009, 12:54 PM~13354331
> *Here is my new plaque and avatar
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good Steven. I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Mar 23 2009, 07:44 AM~13360687
> *Hey Compa,  Celeste loves the bike and can't wait to take it this Sunday to the Pico show. Thanks once again for building her a bad ass bike.
> *


YOUR WELCOME I'M GLAD SEE LIKED IT COMPA


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68+Mar 23 2009, 07:46 AM~13360696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Good Morning :wave: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Mar 24 2009, 07:25 AM~13372117
> *Good Morning  :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD NITE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERE'S THE SEAT STEVE


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Assembly time








BEARINGS & Brakes assembly








12" Daytons with a 3 spoke off set completed
















12" twist all chrome completed









now windex cleaning to make them shine


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 25 2009, 11:01 PM~13392969
> *HERE'S THE SEAT STEVE
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:  :thumbsup: lets see how it looks o the TIGER

is the stiching a bit off on the side or camera angle


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 25 2009, 11:08 PM~13393017
> *:wow:    :thumbsup: lets see how it looks o the TIGER
> 
> is the stiching a bit off on the side or camera angle
> *


IF YOU DONT LIKE IT I'LL KEEP IT


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 25 2009, 11:12 PM~13393058
> *IF YOU DONT LIKE IT I'LL KEEP IT
> *


come on Mark I know u dont accept anything less I know that I get top notch goodies from you. just stressing u 

like I said B4 you got the "midas touch" 

my mind is on stevie rite now he's not feeling well again


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mark your quality to detail is top notch U and ur kids build prize winners. All of the Cars and Bikes are guarrentied to bring home the gold. U have a great eye for detail. 

I want to Say THANKS for the dedication, time & hard work on both Bikes; Stevie's and Brianna's


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

MY SON JUST PUT THIS ONE TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 26 2009, 10:20 PM~13404106
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THANK YOU so much. I really like it :biggrin: it came out bad ass, and I know Kayla is going to love it as well. Words don't explain how thankful I really am for you building my daughters some very nice bikes. Once again I say Thank you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 25 2009, 10:03 PM~13392985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are bad ass, can't wait to see it done Steve. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

you guys are doin some serious stuff. one of my favorite threads :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2009, 07:03 AM~13405999
> *you guys are doin some serious stuff.  one of my favorite threads :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Mar 27 2009, 07:40 AM~13405799
> *These are bad ass, can't wait to see it done Steve.  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully today i get the frame back 
Man Mark & Steve got down on that tiger,,,, both bikes are off the charts


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 27 2009, 08:03 AM~13405999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks very much homies, we're tring our best,, stay tuned for more to come   :thumbsup: thanks for the support


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Mar 27 2009, 07:22 AM~13405691
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Damn Mark and Steven THANK YOU so much. I really like it  :biggrin: it came out bad ass, and I know Kayla is going to love it as well. Words don't explain how thankful I really am for you building my daughters some very nice bikes. Once again I say Thank you :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


your welcome mario :cheesy:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 27 2009, 08:51 AM~13406383
> *hopefully today i get the frame back
> Man Mark & Steve got down on that tiger,,,, both bikes are off the charts
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: thanks steve


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 27 2009, 09:36 AM~13406841
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: thanks steve
> *



any time buddie, so hows your spring break going u and ur pops working on 66 that is cool


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 27 2009, 09:42 AM~13406901
> *any time buddie, so hows your spring break going u and ur pops working on 66 that is cool
> *


Its not that bad. its alot of fun. can't wait till my mom's car is done. School on monday, i don't wanna


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 27 2009, 07:51 AM~13406383
> *hopefully today i get the frame back
> Man Mark & Steve got down on that tiger,,,, both bikes are off the charts
> *


Post a pic of the frame as soon as you get it back :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 27 2009, 09:46 AM~13406936
> *Its not that bad. its alot of fun. can't wait till my mom's car is done. School on monday, i don't wanna
> *



heck no, that is FUN build a car who gets to do that.. ur doing it rite 

school just look at it, like this; u'v gone this far the rest is just 3 years away 

have fun I miite go down their later


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 27 2009, 10:01 AM~13407075
> *heck no, that is FUN build a car who gets to do that..  ur doing it  rite
> 
> school just look at it, like this; u'v gone this far the rest is just 3 years away
> ...


I just dont like mondays, but i like school. i hope to go to college. here are some pictures of kayla's bike outside.


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 27 2009, 12:07 PM~13408066
> *I just dont like mondays, but i like school. i hope to go to college. here are some pictures of kayla's bike outside.
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice :biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Mar 27 2009, 12:14 PM~13408148
> *Very Nice :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Danny :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

The purple lil tiger is dope!  Is that a Phantom neck?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Mar 27 2009, 12:07 PM~13408066
> *I just dont like mondays, but i like school. i hope to go to college. here are some pictures of kayla's bike outside.
> 
> 
> ...


 wow that is very bad a** looking


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 27 2009, 05:53 PM~13411157
> *wow that is very bad a** looking
> *


Thank you Steve. Had a good time hanging out yesterday, can't wait to see the Lil Tiger your building :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:worship:








:worship:








:worship:








:worship: 








:worship: 








:worship: 








:worship: 








:worship:








:worship: 








:worship: 









*TRAFFIC BIKE CLUB AT THE TOGETHER CAR SHOW *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

nice pics steve


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 30 2009, 10:58 AM~13432008
> *nice pics steve
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 30 2009, 09:59 AM~13431461
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WOODSY THE HARLEY WAS LOOKING BAD ASS. AND IS PART OF THE 2 WHEEL FLEET. :biggrin: 







:worship: :worship: :wave: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 30 2009, 05:32 PM~13436315
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 30 2009, 06:32 PM~13436315
> *WOODSY THE HARLEY WAS LOOKING BAD ASS. AND IS PART OF THE 2 WHEEL FLEET. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah this bad boy is bad a**
my picture came out really blurry i need to get a camera like urz Mark, man ur camera takes sharp/crisp pics


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

morning Mark :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good morning Steve :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TT T for the TRAFFIC FAM*


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Steve post some pics of your Lil Tiger :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Apr 1 2009, 10:19 AM~13453758
> *Hey Steve post some pics of your Lil Tiger :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: still no frame yet I have not been down their to see whats going on


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 1 2009, 11:21 AM~13454810
> *:uh:  still no frame yet I have not been down their to see whats going on
> *


I am sure it's going to be bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh yeah I just got off the phone with DREAMWORKS they are done with the paint job, but are going to add more paint to it somewhere


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 1 2009, 08:42 PM~13460915
> *Oh yeah I just got off the phone with DREAMWORKS they are done with the paint job, but are going to add more paint to it somewhere
> *


Sounds good, Have you layed the cement yet? :dunno:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Apr 2 2009, 07:13 AM~13463123
> *Sounds good, Have you layed the cement yet? :dunno:
> *



oh yeah, DREAMWORKS

I am going to lay the cement friday if i dont go fishing with stevie or saturday after his baseball game


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

HERE THE NEW ONE LIL K/O


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Apr 2 2009, 06:33 PM~13468626
> *HERE THE NEW ONE LIL K/O
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 16" or 20"


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 2 2009, 09:58 PM~13471500
> *:0
> 
> :0 16" or 20"
> *


16 ''


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Apr 2 2009, 05:33 PM~13468626
> *HERE THE NEW ONE LIL K/O
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass, I like the color :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

A Sneak peak of BRE'S "*T*"


















Pictures dont do the candy's justice (RED & ORANGE)

wut do u think 

*MARK
DREAMWORKS
MEDIA
SCHWINN1966
CUZ ANGEL
SYVESTRE*


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Your Welcome! Glad I could help. 


dammmmm

thats SWEEEEEEEEET!

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

You guys are pulling out some clean bikes! Can't wait to see them all in San Bern


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 3 2009, 11:19 PM~13480662
> *You guys are pulling out some clean bikes! Can't wait to see them all in San Bern
> *



*THANKS* very much for the support. the same here bro u guys have bad a** bikes too


STAY TUNED


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 3 2009, 10:21 PM~13480673
> *THANKS very much for the support. the same here bro u guys have bad a** bikes too
> STAY TUNED
> *



Also congrats on your new member Trino with Cherry 64 my favorite 64. One bad motha!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 3 2009, 10:51 PM~13480474
> *A Sneak peak of BRE'S "T"
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

man I wanted to hang out today, chino got down on the paint sceam the camera doesnt do any justice i like it


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 3 2009, 11:29 PM~13480723
> *Also congrats on your new member Trino with Cherry 64 my favorite 64. One bad motha!
> *


yeah he is a very coool person and a family member......


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERE GOES ANOTHER PROJECT ME AND MY SON DID.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 3 2009, 11:38 PM~13480789
> *HERE GOES ANOTHER PROJECT ME AND MY SON DID.
> 
> 
> ...



is that Black cherry????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

JET BLACK


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: our tiger line up OHHHHHHH MYYYYYY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 3 2009, 11:42 PM~13480805
> *JET BLACK
> *


I'll give u a call 2morrow MARK


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

hey this is lil stevie and this is what i built for my lil 2 year old sister :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 4 2009, 11:11 AM~13482797
> *hey this is lil stevie and this is what i built for my lil 2 year old sister :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good build lil Stevie


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 4 2009, 12:02 PM~13483023
> *Thats a good build lil Stevie
> *


he said thanks Mark


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

1st place mild


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 5 2009, 09:48 PM~13492617
> *1st place mild
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU FINALY GOT DONE WITH IT
HUH :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 5 2009, 09:48 PM~13492617
> *1st place mild
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

hey liz and chino how's it going? and what's up dangelo


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

NOTHING MUCH KICKING BACK


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 5 2009, 08:48 PM~13492617
> *1st place mild
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats on the win.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

First place three wheeler and third in Toddler Bike. Had a great time hanging out :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 3 2009, 09:51 PM~13480474
> *A Sneak peak of BRE'S "T"
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Steve :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 5 2009, 09:48 PM~13492617
> *1st place mild
> 
> 
> ...


 LAKER 3 LOOKS VERY GOOD AND CONGRATS ON THE WINNN


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Apr 6 2009, 08:02 AM~13494937
> *Looking good Steve :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mario and congrats on the WIN for the tiger


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Apr 6 2009, 07:59 AM~13494927
> *the bike look bad ass out there clean pic compa *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2009, 04:44 PM~13499554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2009, 02:46 PM~13498983
> *the bike look bad ass out there clean pic compa
> *



Thanks, the Laker bike looks like it got more ass than a toilet seat :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2009, 05:44 PM~13499554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HYNAS ARE LOOKING FUCKING FINE!!! :cheesy: 


QVO TO THE TRAFFIC BIKE CLUB, YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN ASS BIKES!! LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP HOPE TO SEE THESE BIKES IN PERSON


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 7 2009, 12:19 PM~13507551
> *DAM HYNAS ARE LOOKING FUCKING FINE!!!  :cheesy:
> QVO TO THE TRAFFIC BIKE CLUB, YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN ASS BIKES!! LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP HOPE TO SEE THESE BIKES IN PERSON
> *


THANK'S SHOT CALLERS YOU HAVE SOME CLEAN ASS BIKES TOO :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

top pedals were after market and the top crown and black reflectors will be used
bottom pedals are og tigers and bottom portion will be used









HERE ARE THE PEDALS ASSEMBLED WHICH WILL GO ON BRE'S "T"









THEY ARE GOING TO SYVESTRE TO GET CHROMED TOMORROW
STAY TUNED


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 7 2009, 10:06 PM~13512788
> *THANK'S SHOT CALLERS YOU HAVE SOME CLEAN ASS BIKES TOO :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin: ARE YOU GUYS ROLLING OUT TO THE SANTANA SHOW


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*BRE's "T"

TRAFFIC*</span>


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFICS TIGER LINE UP *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 26 2008, 05:36 PM~12267838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 8 2009, 07:42 PM~13523792
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow :0 The bike came out very nice Steve. Wait to people see it in person with the sun hitting it, the detail in it is really going to shine. Good Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Apr 9 2009, 07:39 AM~13526475
> *Wow  :0 The bike came out very nice Steve. Wait to people see it in person with the sun hitting it, the detail in it is really going to shine. Good Job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mario 

All of our TIGERS Came out TOP NOTCH GOOD JOB TO EVERYONE 
MARK
MARIO
STEVE

of to another project (my own)


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 8 2009, 08:42 PM~13523792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERE'S THE LIL TIGER SWEET&SASSY JUST HAVE TO PUT THE FENDERS AND A COUPLE OF TOUCHES.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 10:48 AM~13528215
> *Man Mark U have done it again.. I am amazed on the build bro I like it very much it is Bad A**
> 
> I picked me up a pixie for my new build that I talked to u about.....  </span>*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 10:44 AM~13528183
> *THANKS "CHINO'S DREAMWORKS" did the damn thing </span>*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

almost done just a little more touches


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

here is the newest one. i just got it back from mike today


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Dam, you guys have some really clean ass bikes! :biggrin: 
Great Work! I really enjoy your thread and hope to see these bikes in person someday.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 9 2009, 09:57 PM~13534747
> *Dam, you guys have some really clean ass bikes!  :biggrin:
> Great Work! I really enjoy your thread and hope to see these bikes in person someday.
> *


Thanks for the support and the help on my tiger
and the 12" thread inspired us...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Apr 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13534630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black on Black it came out BAD ASS ==> 1 week build


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

thank's steve


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13534630
> *almost done just a little more touches
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T overlook the details on this bad boy
:0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 09:53 PM~13534689
> *here is the newest one. i just got it back from mike today
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS NICE
IM LOVIN THE SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

Que-onda TRAFFIC BC... damn i just seen alot of fliccas of your bikes, they're all fuccen firme...i hope to see them in person someday...Soy Lil-Snapper Thee-Artistics bc SFV


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13535498
> *Que-onda TRAFFIC BC... damn i just seen alot of fliccas of your bikes, they're all fuccen firme...i hope to see them in person someday...Soy Lil-Snapper Thee-Artistics bc SFV
> *


thank you .you have some firme bikes too. nice to meet you homes, my name is mark i am president of traffic c. c


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

what happen d angelo wednesday


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 11:13 PM~13535533
> *what happen d angelo wednesday
> *


dad was going 2 
take me over there but 
we was busting that place up 
an then next thing u know daylight was gone :angry:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks...q-vo my name's jose,but im better known as Lil Snapper...i seen two of your bikes in Canoga at a show last year...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 9 2009, 11:16 PM~13535554
> *thanks...q-vo my name's jose,but im better known as Lil Snapper...i seen two of your bikes in Canoga at a show last year...
> *


stay  jose :wave:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13534630
> *almost done just a little more touches
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE LIKE U MARK :biggrin: CLEAN I LIKE IT I HAVE TO START ONE 4 LIL T-PUP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

maybe next week d angelo


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

I SEE IN AN OLDER PIC IT HAD LONGER SPRING FORKS RITE?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 9 2009, 11:21 PM~13535582
> *WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE LIKE U MARK :biggrin: CLEAN I LIKE IT I HAVE TO START ONE 4 LIL T-PUP
> *


Im sure it won't be long


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

YEA I HAD TO LEARN


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

I THINK THE BIKE FRAME I GOT IS A 60 OR 62 SCHWINN.


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 11:22 PM~13535586
> *maybe next week d angelo
> *


cool


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

IS IT A TIGER 12 INCH


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 11:19 PM~13535570
> *stay  jose  :wave:
> *


yeah homes you too...alratoz


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 11:27 PM~13535611
> *IS IT A TIGER 12 INCH
> *


I JUST GOT THE FRAME,FROM MY HOMMIE VENTURA THAT PASSED AWAY,BLESS HIS HEART :angel:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 9 2009, 11:34 PM~13535647
> *I JUST GOT THE FRAME,FROM MY HOMMIE VENTURA THAT PASSED AWAY,BLESS HIS HEART :angel:
> *


TAKE IT ON SATURDAY


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 11:37 PM~13535664
> *TAKE IT ON SATURDAY
> *


OK ILL PUT IT IN THE ENCLOSE ,SEE U THERE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 9 2009, 10:26 PM~13535605
> *I THINK THE BIKE FRAME I GOT IS A 60 OR 62 SCHWINN.
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 9 2009, 10:26 PM~13535605
> *I THINK THE BIKE FRAME I GOT IS A 60 OR 62 SCHWINN.
> *



What's up trino, I have a 12" o.g lil tiger $125  just needs to be cherried out :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2009, 07:42 AM~13537363
> *What's up trino, I have a 12" o.g lil tiger $125    just needs to be cherried out :cheesy:
> *


got a pic ,let me see it,good looking out bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 10 2009, 08:24 AM~13538191
> *got a pic ,let me see it,good looking out bro
> *


Its in my storage ill get some pics for you  you going to Visalia mooney grove tomorow?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 10 2009, 08:24 AM~13538191
> *got a pic ,let me see it,good looking out bro
> *



here you go homie


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

VISALIA


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 12 2009, 12:40 AM~13551569
> *VISALIA
> 
> 
> ...



ALL OF THE BIKES LOOK REALLY GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking good traffic :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 11 2009, 11:40 PM~13551569
> *VISALIA
> 
> 
> ...



You guys had some clean bikes out there! Them lil tigers are bad ass! Makes me want to build another one :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2009, 10:24 PM~13544045
> *here you go homie
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO I GOT NOW I GOT TO DO SOMETHING WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 12 2009, 12:15 PM~13554472
> *THANKS BRO I GOT NOW I GOT TO DO SOMETHING WITH IT :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it "cherried out"


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2009, 10:24 PM~13544045
> *here you go homie
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2009, 11:43 AM~13554288
> *You guys had some clean bikes out there! Them lil tigers are bad ass! Makes me want to build another one :biggrin:
> *


Thank you bro, Cool meeting you in person. :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2009, 08:49 PM~13534630
> *almost done just a little more touches
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Whats up Compa :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Apr 14 2009, 07:38 AM~13571297
> *Thank you bro, Cool meeting you in person. :biggrin:
> *



Cool meeting all of you homies.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

HIIIIIII :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

a lil something for the tiger.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 15 2009, 06:54 PM~13588966
> *a lil something for the tiger.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 you don't waste time homie! Looks good


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 15 2009, 08:04 PM~13589131
> *:0  you don't waste time homie! Looks good
> *


thank's bro


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 15 2009, 09:34 PM~13590604
> *thank's bro
> *


I need one/two of those Mark


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 15 2009, 06:54 PM~13588966
> *a lil something for the tiger.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Compa. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Here is the newest creation. this is the 12 inch king ray*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13601202
> *Here is the newest creation. this is the 12 inch king ray
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: WOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

thank's steve


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

This is the bike we built. it should be done in about 2 weeks.off to the chromer and see what color we paint it. And of course it needs a turn table.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Steven Love the Bike Collection you are displaying on here  :biggrin: Keep up the Great work...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 17 2009, 11:51 PM~13612587
> *Hey Steven Love the Bike Collection you are displaying on here   :biggrin:  Keep up the Great work...
> *


thank's liz :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Apr 17 2009, 10:38 PM~13611991
> *This is the bike we built. it should be done in about 2 weeks.off to the chromer and see what color we paint it. And of course it needs a turn table.
> 
> 
> ...


KING RAY is looking really good guys I love it :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 16 2009, 10:09 PM~13601202
> *Here is the newest creation. this is the 12 inch king ray
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Apr 17 2009, 09:38 PM~13611991
> *This is the bike we built. it should be done in about 2 weeks.off to the chromer and see what color we paint it. And of course it needs a turn table.
> 
> 
> ...


I really can't wait to see this one done.  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 19 2009, 09:12 PM~13626307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 16 2008, 11:03 AM~12445175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Apr 22 2009, 07:48 AM~13653437
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 16 2009, 11:09 PM~13601202
> *Here is the newest creation. this is the 12 inch king ray
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. There is just one thing about it I dont like.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 09:45 PM~13662505
> *I love it. There is just one thing about it I dont like.
> *


WHAT IS THAT HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 23 2009, 12:48 AM~13663271
> *WHAT IS THAT HOMIE
> *


Well. its a custom frame right? If it is. I have a few questions . pm sent.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS JERRY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw0ZvETzOjA


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*SUNDAY at the picnic u will be able to view a few of our bikes*

OUR L8EST *TIGERS* WILL BE THERE AS WELL AS OUR 16",20" LINE UP 

OUR MOTOR CYLCES. 

STOP BY TO TAKE A LOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

HERES THE PICNIC INFO THIS SUNDAY APRIL 26TH
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447747


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 28 2008, 02:52 AM~12280139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 VERY NICE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*THE TRAFFIC FAMILY 2009*


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>BRI'S "T" DONE

THANKS FOR ALL WHO HELPED OUT ON THIS PROJECT

DREAMWORKS -->FOR THE PAINT & PATTERNS
MEDIA/MARK -->FOR THE SEAT SKIN
SYVESTRE -->FOR THE CHROME
FLORIDA FASTENERS -->FOR THE MINOR TOUCHS(FENDERS BOLTS)
MILWALKIE SHIPPERS -->FOR THE PARTS NEEDED
SCHWINN 1966 -->FOR ALL THE NEEDED PARTS & DECALS
CUZ ANGEL -->FOR RIM ASSEMBLY (TRUEING)
BILLY BOY -->FOR THE MACHINE WORK ON THE NECK ASSEMBLY
AND ME </span></span>[/b]</span></span>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 29 2009, 09:44 PM~13737646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 30 2009, 12:15 AM~13739326
> *THAT'S A BAD LIL TIGER AND THATS A CUTE LIL TRAFFIC MEMBER
> *


Thanks BROTHER just wonder all i had to start with was just wut was on the 1st picture frame and handle bars 1 fender thats allll


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn this club ass fucken quality. :worship:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 10:24 PM~13750846
> *Damn this club ass fucken quality. :worship:
> *


thanks alot for the compliment u guys put together badd ass bikes too 
12" is on our list


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 2 2009, 02:31 PM~13765546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the 12 inch KingRay. Just got it back from Mike Lamberson, he did a hell of a job on it. Just waiting for chrome parts from Sylvestre.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 09:08 PM~13766976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 2 2009, 07:12 PM~13767003
> *:0
> *


What do you think homie? Do you like it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 09:13 PM~13767014
> *What do you think homie? Do you like it?
> *


Liked it when I first saw it. crazy lil things. reminds me of schwinn1966's bike.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 2 2009, 07:14 PM~13767023
> *Liked it when I first saw it. crazy lil things. reminds me of schwinn1966's bike.
> *


His bike is bad.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 09:17 PM~13767037
> *His bike is bad.
> *


Man Yall got hella schwinns. thats all I ride.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 2 2009, 07:20 PM~13767060
> *Man Yall got hella schwinns. thats all I ride.
> *


Cool. This will never get ridden, My kids are too big already, maybe a grand kid, its just display for my 58. Same color. Talk to you later bro.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 08:08 PM~13766976
> *Here is the 12 inch KingRay. Just got it back from Mike Lamberson, he did a hell of a job on it. Just waiting for chrome parts from Sylvestre.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Damm who does all the upholstery for your seats?? :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 2 2009, 07:28 PM~13767118
> *Damm who does all the upholstery for your seats?? :0
> *


A good friend Ruben at Medas Upholstery in Montclaire.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 09:08 PM~13766976
> *Here is the 12 inch KingRay. Just got it back from Mike Lamberson, he did a hell of a job on it. Just waiting for chrome parts from Sylvestre.
> *


holy crap!!!


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 07:08 PM~13766976
> *Here is the 12 inch KingRay. Just got it back from Mike Lamberson, he did a hell of a job on it. Just waiting for chrome parts from Sylvestre.
> *



DAMN THIS BIKE IS GOING TO HURT THEM MARK I LOVE IT SO FAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13766976
> *Here is the 12 inch KingRay. Just got it back from Mike Lamberson, he did a hell of a job on it. Just waiting for chrome parts from Sylvestre.
> *



What's up homie lil 12" is coming out bad ass! When you going to build me one :biggrin: 
L.G show in Fresno may 17th you guys rolling? And they have a 12" class


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 2 2009, 03:31 PM~13765546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     nice pic


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 08:08 PM~13766976
> *Here is the 12 inch KingRay. Just got it back from Mike Lamberson, he did a hell of a job on it. Just waiting for chrome parts from Sylvestre.
> *


hay guey :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 4 2009, 10:25 AM~13779095
> *What's up homie lil 12" is coming out bad ass! When you going to build me one :biggrin:
> L.G show in Fresno may 17th you guys rolling? And they have a 12" class
> *


thank's homie there a show out here the same day see you at the streetlow show


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 5 2009, 01:56 AM~13788593
> *thank's homie there a show out here the same day see you at the streetlow show
> *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13766976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this one compa. Beware of the KingRay. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 4 2009, 10:25 AM~13779095
> *What's up homie lil 12" is coming out bad ass! When you going to build me one :biggrin:
> L.G show in Fresno may 17th you guys rolling? And they have a 12" class
> *


hey homie were going after all. see you in fresno


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

here's a new one had extra parts so we built it. just have to get the seat done tomorrow


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

what's up danny 64


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 6 2009, 11:04 PM~13811427
> *hey homie were going after all. see you in fresno
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

i got the seat done today


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 6 2009, 10:04 PM~13811427
> *hey homie were going after all. see you in fresno
> *



See you homies there!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 7 2009, 11:14 PM~13822583
> *i got the seat done today
> 
> 
> ...


another GREAT bike! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 7 2009, 10:14 PM~13822583
> *i got the seat done today
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one very simple and to the point !!!!!!! another top notch 1 for U


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

The King Ray is done just a lil more details


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

the only thing i would change on all of yalls bikes, is that they should be in MY garage.  simply awesome work guys.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 9 2009, 01:16 AM~13834462
> *The King Ray is done just a lil more details
> 
> 
> ...


VERY BAD ASS

KING RAY 1


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

all of the things are done now. just need to build a turn table.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2009, 11:22 AM~13836703
> *the only thing i would change on all of yalls bikes, is that they should be in MY garage.    simply awesome work guys.
> *


thank's


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

NICE RESTORE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 9 2009, 02:57 PM~13838235
> *all of the things are done now. just need to build a turn table.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS COMPA, I LOVE THE WAY THIS BIKE CAME OUT. IT IS TRULY THE KING :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 9 2009, 12:16 AM~13834462
> *The King Ray is done just a lil more details
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## miguel torres (Feb 4, 2009)

sneek peak















thanxs mark


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 6 2009, 11:28 PM~13811640
> *here's a new one had extra parts so we built it. just have to get the seat done tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel torres_@May 12 2009, 08:39 PM~13869146
> *sneek peak
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good Miguel. The purple chik is gonna do some damage on the 3-wheelers


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Danny whats up buddy? :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn you guys have some clean ass bikes!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13870190
> *damn you guys have some clean ass bikes!!
> *


Thanks a lot homie


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 12 2009, 08:52 PM~13869831
> *X1968 :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

I MADE SOME FENDERS FOR IT


----------



## Lil_Man_520 (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 13 2009, 02:06 PM~13875364
> *I MADE SOME FENDERS FOR IT
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS BIKE BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Man_520_@May 13 2009, 05:02 PM~13877231
> *THATS A BAD ASS BIKE BRO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 13 2009, 01:06 PM~13875364
> *I MADE SOME FENDERS FOR IT
> 
> 
> ...


Fenders look real good Compa, something different :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel torres+May 12 2009, 08:39 PM~13869146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like it Mark looks Bad A**


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

respect traffic you guys are putting it down!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 14 2009, 01:34 PM~13886604
> *respect traffic you guys are putting it down!
> *


Thanks we're trying.Still learning


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 14 2009, 12:34 PM~13886604
> *respect traffic you guys are putting it down!
> *


X2


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 10:09 PM~13892389
> *X2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 18 2009, 10:49 AM~13920409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN U GUYS LOOKED REALLY GOOD OUT THEIR ALL OF THE BIKES WERE TOP NOTCH THANKS FOR THE PICS SOCIOS PREZ... GOOD JOB ON THE PICTURES
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 18 2009, 10:45 AM~13920366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS ON ALL OF THE TAKE HOME TROPHYS FROM FRESNO,,,,,,


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

just got home from a long weekend TRAFFIC fam did the bike show on sunday 

12"
BRE'S "T" 2nd
MARIO'S 12" 3rd
16" OG 
GENERATION NeXT 16" 1st
16" STREET 
KRYPTONITE 2nd
20" OG
MIGUELS TYPHON
26" OG
1st MIGUEL
2nd MIGUEL
3rd MIGUEL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13996981
> *just got home from a long weekend TRAFFIC fam did the  bike show on sunday
> 
> 12"
> ...


Hell yea thats the way we do it  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 25 2009, 09:36 PM~13997351
> *Hell yea thats the way we do it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes Sir :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE PAINT JOBS :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@May 26 2009, 11:42 AM~14002335
> *:YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE PAINT JOBS :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you, you had a nice line up on Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup TRAFFIC :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 26 2009, 01:37 PM~14002886
> *Thank you, you had a nice line up on Sunday :biggrin:
> *


X's 2 morning wood :worship:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 26 2009, 04:18 PM~14004550
> *Sup TRAFFIC  :wave:
> *


wut up Sergio
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 27 2009, 09:01 PM~14021336
> *X's 2 morning wood  :worship:
> *


Good Morning Steve. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 28 2009, 07:46 AM~14023787
> *Good Morning Steve.  :biggrin:
> *


just chillaxen


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

looking goood.!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 30 2009, 08:30 AM~14045313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice line up of the bikes at yesterdays Grangs to Grace Show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 10:13 AM~14052691
> *very nice line up of the bikes at yesterdays Grangs to Grace Show
> *


thanks sergio. congratulations on your win :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

wut up FAM :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 30 2009, 07:30 AM~14045313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The King!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*ON DISPLAY AT THE LRM SAN BERDOO SHOW
WITH THE REST OF THE TRAFFIC FAM*


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jun 4 2009, 09:49 PM~14100065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice bike dogg


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 30 2009, 09:30 AM~14045313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jun 4 2009, 09:51 PM~14100078
> * nice bike dogg
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 4 2009, 10:23 PM~14100402
> *
> *


*HEY HOMIE THIS 12" IS 1 BAD MOFO "KING RAY 12"*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 30 2009, 07:30 AM~14045313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's up homie when you going to start on my 12" stingray and fork? :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 30 2009, 08:30 AM~14045313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KING RAY 12" 1st place baby king of the 12"


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jun 8 2009, 12:48 PM~14127664
> *KING RAY 12" 1st place baby king of the 12"
> *


Bad ass bike. Did you get 1st in 12'' street? Because my son got 1st in 12" mild.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jun 9 2009, 10:35 PM~14146514
> *Bad ass bike. Did you get 1st in 12'' street? Because my son got 1st in 12" mild.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: congrats homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 30 2009, 06:30 PM~14045313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is my fav 12" from your club its just bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2009, 08:31 AM~14148845
> *I think this is my fav 12" from your club its just bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*X'2 FOR KINGRAY 12" *</span>THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT U GUYS HAD A KILLER LINE UP TOO AT SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats to TRAFFIC at LRM San Bernardino


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 10 2009, 11:42 AM~14151045
> *Congrats to TRAFFIC  at LRM San Bernardino
> *


x2 TRAFFIC has some clean ass bikes.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 9 2009, 11:01 PM~14146740
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: congrats homie
> *


Thanks. It was nice meeting you guys!!! Can't wait to see what is next for you guys??? :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jun 10 2009, 05:21 PM~14153701
> *Thanks. It was nice meeting you guys!!! Can't wait to see what is next for you guys??? :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE LEARNING AS WE GO THE 12" 18" 16" 20" 24" 26" IS OUR CAPTURE OF OUR DREAMS WE LOVE OUR NExT LEVEL & LOVE TO SEE WUT IT BRINGS TO US


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 10 2009, 12:42 PM~14151045
> *Congrats to TRAFFIC  at LRM San Bernardino
> *


THANK U AND CONRATS TO THE ROLLER FAM TOO @ THE LRM SHOW FOR ALL CATIGORIES


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jun 11 2009, 11:06 PM~14168145
> *WE ARE LEARNING AS WE GO THE 12" 18" 16" 20" 24" 26" IS OUR CAPTURE OF OUR DREAMS  WE LOVE OUR NExT LEVEL & LOVE TO SEE WUT IT BRINGS TO US
> *


Good luck guys. Keep up the good work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jun 17 2009, 09:31 PM~14224232
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up gus :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 17 2009, 08:34 PM~14224275
> *whats up gus :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




What's up homie, how things going on your side?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2009, 05:56 AM~14226217
> *What's up homie, how things going on your side?
> *


Going pretty good bro. Have you built anything new? :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 18 2009, 04:55 PM~14232681
> *Going pretty good bro. Have you built anything new? :wave:
> *



i have a new 16" coming out soon :cheesy: i hope lol also building a rat rod bike to pass some time also :biggrin: so whats up with that stuff we were talking about in San bern? :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2009, 07:25 PM~14233555
> *i have a new 16" coming out soon :cheesy:  i hope lol also building a rat rod bike to pass some time also :biggrin:  so whats up with that stuff we were talking about in San bern? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 18 2009, 06:31 PM~14233602
> *
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up Traffic. hope to see these bikes in person one day.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 12:01 AM~14303240
> *What up Traffic. hope to see these bikes in person one day.
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC FAM TO THE TOP*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jun 29 2009, 10:43 PM~14336467
> *TRAFFIC FAM TO THE TOP
> *


  what's up steve 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 30 2009, 07:04 AM~14338675
> *  what's up steve
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Morning Mark nothing much here just bored big time


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

here goes another one.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 3 2009, 11:32 PM~14377656
> *here goes another one.
> 
> 
> ...


20" ? :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 3 2009, 11:46 PM~14377793
> *20" ? :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 3 2009, 10:32 PM~14377656
> *here goes another one.
> 
> 
> ...




damn thats clean homie!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 3 2009, 11:48 PM~14377816
> *damn thats clean homie!
> *


Can you find the little one in one of the pictures?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 3 2009, 11:47 PM~14377805
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 4 2009, 09:20 AM~14379187
> *:thumbsup:    :h5:
> *


thanks


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 3 2009, 10:32 PM~14377656
> *here goes another one.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Comps, who's is this one?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 6 2009, 09:05 AM~14391693
> *Nice Comps, who's is this one?
> *


A guy named Sergio. 
























Here goes another one. Me and Steven will have it done by Thursday.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 7 2009, 08:59 PM~14407894
> *A guy named Sergio.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD MARK & STEVE I LIKE THE WORK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM~14408889
> *LOOKING GOOD MARK & STEVE I LIKE THE WORK
> *



































Now off to Mike's for the finishing touches


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 8 2009, 03:15 PM~14415270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good guys, I like the color :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking good Traffic uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 07:22 PM~14428597
> *Looking good Traffic uffin:
> *


thanks homie. much props to your club too. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

My son wanted a beater. So we built one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 9 2009, 11:29 PM~14429921
> *My son wanted beater. So we built one.
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA THATS BAD ASS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 09:29 PM~14429933
> *HAHA THATS BAD ASS
> *


thanks


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 9 2009, 09:29 PM~14429921
> *My son wanted a beater. So we built one.
> 
> 
> ...



and yes it is man Steven Mashed on it all day on Sunday... this is a cool BEATER""" :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jul 13 2009, 08:42 AM~14456676
> *and yes it is man Steven Mashed on it all day on Sunday... this is a cool BEATER""" :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he did :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 30 2009, 08:30 AM~14045313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


every king deserves a queen. so me and steven built this one. It will be done soon


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 01:49 PM~14459302
> *every king deserves a queen. so me and steven built this one. It will be done soon
> 
> 
> ...


12" QUEEN RAY HOLY MOLLLLLEY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hes learning. Pretty soon he will be building them by himself.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 09:42 PM~14465581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass, can't wait to see this one finished. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 13 2009, 10:42 PM~14465581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Updates On this bad MRS. QUEEN RAY12 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

MIKE GOT DOWN ON THESE BIKES


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jul 15 2009, 10:07 PM~14489515
> *Updates On this bad MRS. QUEEN RAY12 :biggrin:
> *


I got a chance to see this bad bitch in person yesterday :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 15 2009, 10:55 PM~14489803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn compa, these are nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 16 2009, 01:55 AM~14489803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall just dont stop. :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Jul 16 2009, 08:00 AM~14491355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to stay busy.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 15 2009, 11:55 PM~14489803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: 
man MIKE ....... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> MIKE GOT DOWN ON THESE BIKES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jul 23 2009, 09:58 PM~14566546
> *:wave:
> *



WUT UP STEVEN HOWS IS EVERYTING GOING

GOOD LICK IN SAN DIEGO 
KING RAY & UR BROS MONTE & DA REST OF THE FAM GOOOOOOOD LUCK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14601662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14601662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERES THE NEWEST ONE WE BUILT. JUST GOT DONE


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 1 2009, 05:55 PM~14648777
> *HERES THE NEWEST ONE WE BUILT. JUST GOT DONE
> 
> 
> ...


This bike came out real nice. I like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smooth criminal (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14648777
> *HERES THE NEWEST ONE WE BUILT. JUST GOT DONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here goes another one


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 5 2009, 08:29 PM~14688663
> *Here goes another one
> 
> 
> ...


I love that color 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 5 2009, 08:49 PM~14689509
> *I love that color
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 nice :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Heres another new project. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14648777
> *HERES THE NEWEST ONE WE BUILT. JUST GOT DONE
> 
> 
> ...



THATS CLEAN NICE COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Aug 9 2009, 11:28 PM~14722317
> *THATS CLEAN NICE COLOR :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 8 2009, 08:00 PM~14713888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color lay out on the fender you had looks good :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

MY SONS LAKER BIKE


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 14 2009, 04:43 PM~14772428
> *MY SONS LAKER BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT<<<<< :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 5 2009, 08:29 PM~14688663
> *Here goes another one
> 
> 
> ...


Any Updates??? :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 30 2009, 08:30 AM~14045313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You going to be in Vegas?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BUT OF COURSE BROTHER SEE YOU THERE :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 27 2009, 08:04 PM~14903732
> *BUT OF COURSE BROTHER SEE YOU THERE :yes:  :yes:  :wave:
> *


*TRAFFIC SO CAL, TRAFFIC NOR. CAL, & TRAFFIC AZ. THATS IT IF ANYONE SAYS THEY ARE FROM ANYWHERE ELSE BUT THOSE 3 MENTIONED ABOVE THEY ARE USING THE NAME WITHOUT PERMISSION OR OUR CLUB RULES,, THANK YOU VERY MUCH... :biggrin: *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 29 2009, 02:06 PM~14920589
> *TRAFFIC SO CAL, TRAFFIC NOR. CAL, & TRAFFIC AZ. THATS IT IF ANYONE SAYS THEY ARE FROM ANYWHERE ELSE BUT THOSE 3 MENTIONED ABOVE THEY ARE USING THE NAME WITHOUT PERMISSION OR OUR CLUB RULES,, THANK YOU VERY MUCH... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

View My Video

*Lil Stevie personal video telling those who left running 
he has MAD LOVE FOR HIS CLUB
TRAFFIC *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 2 2009, 09:01 PM~14965417
> *View My Video
> 
> Lil Stevie personal video telling those who left running
> ...


damn thats a good one


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 2 2009, 08:01 PM~14965417
> *View My Video
> 
> Lil Stevie personal video telling those who left running
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Sep 2 2009, 10:04 PM~14966216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know he made that until is was clearing out the memory card and i stubbled upon it.. and I thought it was a very good one,,,,, HE LOVES TRAFFIC


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave:  :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

built this one just for fun


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 10 2009, 09:00 PM~15045488
> *built this one just for fun
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WHAT A FUN PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only South County,CA would like to THANK TRAFFIC Bike Club for coming out to our show , THANKS for your support*  :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 15 2009, 11:55 PM~14489803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work dogg going to going to mike and get some work done soon too


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 14 2009, 07:17 PM~15081399
> *nice work dogg going to going to mike and get some work done soon too
> *


MIKE DOES GREAT WORK HE IS THE MASTER OF PINSTRIPPING


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15083628
> *MIKE DOES GREAT WORK HE IS THE MASTER OF PINSTRIPPING
> *



Yes he is! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 10 2009, 08:00 PM~15045488
> *built this one just for fun
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC MIST ONE MORE TO THE FLEET


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 21 2009, 01:39 AM~15139003
> *TRAFFIC MIST ONE MORE TO THE FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


This fucker is bad ass when the sun hits it! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 21 2009, 02:39 AM~15139003
> *TRAFFIC MIST ONE MORE TO THE FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn Mark! Does this happen to be the frame & chainguard I sold you? Lookin' damn good!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinncity_@Sep 21 2009, 06:10 PM~15145415
> *:0 Damn Mark! Does this happen to be the frame & chainguard I sold you? Lookin' damn good!!!
> *


Yea this is it. Thanks Phillip  :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

What up bike family


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 13 2009, 06:32 PM~15347281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 13 2009, 06:32 PM~15347281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TO THE BIKE FAMILY FOR REPPING IN VEGAS


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT ARE THE CAT. FOR BIKES FOR THE SHOW..THANKS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 19 2009, 08:10 PM~15407364
> *WHAT ARE THE CAT. FOR BIKES FOR THE SHOW..THANKS
> *


EVERYTHING SHOULD BE COVERED.I'LL HAVE THE LIST POSTED ON THE SHOW TOPIC BY WEDNESDAY.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Traffic. All the bikes were lookin tight in Vegas very nice showing. I like all the Lil Tigers :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2009, 05:08 AM~15410582
> *Whatup Traffic.  All the bikes were lookin tight in Vegas very nice showing.  I like all the Lil Tigers :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie for the support and keep up the solid work,, and keep the bikes/cars evolving to the future... congrats to your club on the 6x


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

the 12 inch girls bike


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 26 2009, 11:23 PM~16099317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 24 2009, 10:34 AM~16077939
> *the 12 inch girls bike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Dec 27 2009, 12:10 PM~16101432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 27 2009, 10:23 PM~16106782
> *uffin:  :wave:
> uffin:  :wave:
> *



was up Mark


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 28 2009, 01:59 PM~16111733
> *was up Mark
> *


me and my son are getting a couple of projects done. how have you been jesse? The year went fast ready for 2010


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 28 2009, 10:08 PM~16116971
> *me and my son are getting a couple of projects done. how have you been jesse? The year went fast ready for 2010
> *




just here at work but yeah 2009 went 2 fast but 2010 should be a great year if I can get my 64 vert ready :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 29 2009, 02:08 PM~16123233
> *just here at work but yeah 2009 went 2 fast but 2010 should be a great year if I can get my 64 vert ready  :biggrin:
> *


that's cool jesse I hope so. We'll see you at your show. Check out what I made. What do you think homie?


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

:0 THATS KLEAN} :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 31 2010, 10:01 PM~16472445
> *that's cool jesse I hope so. We'll see you at your show. Check out what I made. What do you think homie?
> 
> 
> ...


DAUMMM!!!! THATS FUKING NICE!!!


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow ...nice lines ...so clean


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

WHAT UP FAM


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Anyone got any closeups of this one?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2010, 01:13 AM~17131573
> *Anyone got any closeups of this one?
> 
> 
> ...



everything on this bike was powder coated :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 9 2010, 05:21 AM~17138429
> *everything on this bike was powder coated :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that organic green?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 6 2010, 07:16 PM~17413462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

clean bikes traffic


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

those pedal cars are damn nice


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 6 2010, 07:50 PM~17413888
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@May 6 2010, 08:03 PM~17414052
> *clean bikes traffic
> *


thanks :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2010, 09:39 PM~17439024
> *
> *


 :cheesy: see you guys on the 30th :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 9 2010, 09:41 PM~17439053
> *:cheesy: see you guys on the 30th :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TTT for the family*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 14 2009, 04:43 PM~14772428
> *MY SONS LAKER BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


GO LAKERS ONE MORE TO GO :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

FAMILY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2010, 08:48 AM~17141148
> *Is that organic green?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2010, 02:26 AM~18051393
> *:dunno:
> *



Sorry for the Delay on the response but no its not.. its a colaboration of greens powder coated,


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jul 15 2010, 07:28 PM~18052883
> *Sorry for the Delay on the response but no its not.. its a colaboration of greens powder coated,
> *


That's cool I like how it turned out


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 26 2008, 05:36 PM~12267838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how or were can i get a left side rim like that one?


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Added a little work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Traffic :wave: See you guys in Vegas. How many bikes you bringin out? I still like that green one as one of my favs and the Lil Tigers :biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 17 2010, 06:52 AM~18589649
> *Whatup Traffic :wave:  See you guys in Vegas.  How many bikes you bringin out?  I still like that green one as one of my favs and the Lil Tigers  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Great Lineup!
:biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

wow you guys are doing a really good job. i love the bikes nice and clean the colors are nice and the paint job is sick. keep up the good work TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 17 2010, 08:58 PM~18071550
> *how or were can i get a left side rim like that one?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Dec 10 2010, 06:33 PM~19296398
> *TTT
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

POMONA CHRISTMAS PARADE


----------



## paul.a (Oct 3, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 15 2010, 03:23 PM~19335342
> *POMONA CHRISTMAS PARADE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 15 2010, 03:23 PM~19335342
> *POMONA CHRISTMAS PARADE
> 
> 
> ...


TTTT :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 8 2010, 07:21 PM~17138429
> *everything on this bike was powder coated :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


16IN.?
:scrutinize:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 18 2011, 01:51 PM~20366079
> *16IN.?
> :scrutinize:
> *


Yes sir, all powder coated :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 18 2011, 02:21 PM~20366268
> *Yes sir, all powder coated :biggrin:
> *


I'VE SEEN IT A COUPLE YEARS AGO.
I'LL SEE IF I HAVE SOME PICTURES.!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@May 14 2011, 02:36 PM~20552522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookss firme


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@May 14 2011, 02:36 PM~20552522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good Steve Good Job :biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT FOR TRAFFIC B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Steve9663 said:


> Yes sir, all powder coated :biggrin:


Whatup Traffic :wave: That organic green one is still my fav :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

wens da traffic show n ie n were exactly ???


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


>


Seen this car in the goodtimes show bad ass car naice job traffic


----------

